# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Grupmoshat e komunitetit >  Lidhjet serioze, me shqiptar(e) apo të huaj?

## KokeKatrori

Pershendetje,

jam i ri ne kete Forum dhe kerkoj falje nese bej ndonje gabim.

Me quajne Abren, jetoj ne "Jashte" dhe sapo jam zhgenjyer thelle nga nje vajze shqiptare (woow dhe bile "me familje te mire" si i thone).

Do lidhem perseri dhe jame ne dileme. Ne lidhje serioze (Martese & 4 femije & 1 qen dhe ndoshta edhe mace ne rast se qeni eshte dakort) - eshte me mire te kerkosh (dhe ti japesh rendesi ) nje vajze shqiptare apo mund te krijosh familje edhe me Semiramaia-Laura Muller ...  ??

Jam ca i lashte dhe mbaj mend qe para "Demokracise" kishte ca rregulla te tjera loje ..  Kam provuar lidhje dhe njohje dhe  dhe edhe ... si atehere dhe ketehere (ketehere te huaja) dhe them se kam ca pervoje por ama nuk kuptoj me .. 
Vertet vajzat tona jane bere .. "Europiane" ?? Apo kane qene dhe ne nuk e dinim se c'do te thote "Europiane" ??
Per vajazat tona nuk e kam fjalen per Miss Rendesia BMW Babi & Dashnor Droga (kerkoj falje ndaj Miss-it ne fjale - nuk e kam personalisht) por per ato qe jane rritur ne familje te vjetra dhe tradicionale Shqiptare.

Me intereson shume edhe si e shohin vajzat vete (te sotmet dhe te motmet) kete teme.

Ah meqe ra fjala - nese ndonje nga vajzat e sotme do te lidhet me nje djale Simpatik, Solo, me Mercedes Benz, me Lavatrice & Televizor ne shtepi ....   une mund ta ndihmoj. Te jete e veshur lehte, me floke te lyera dhe te mbaje gjithmone  gjok- dreq,  koken lart (dikur thoshin qe te tilla jane ... kalli bosh - por sot me duket se keto e cajne jeten me gjok - epo dreq - koke e kam fjalen). 
Pak shaka seksiste nuk mund te mungoje ne kete Teme ;-)  

Ju pershendes dhe jam shume kureshtar per mendimin Tuaj,
Abreni

----------


## EdiR

> Pershendetje,
> 
> jam i ri ne kete Forum dhe kerkoj falje nese bej ndonje gabim.
> 
> Me quajne Abren, jetoj ne "Jashte" dhe sapo jam zhgenjyer thelle nga nje vajze shqiptare (woow dhe bile "me familje te mire" si i thone).
> 
> Do lidhem perseri dhe jame ne dileme. Ne lidhje serioze (Martese & 4 femije & 1 qen dhe ndoshta edhe mace ne rast se qeni eshte dakort) - eshte me mire te kerkosh (dhe ti japesh rendesi ) nje vajze shqiptare apo mund te krijosh familje edhe me Semiramaia-Laura Muller ...  ??
> 
> Jam ca i lashte dhe mbaj mend qe para "Demokracise" kishte ca rregulla te tjera loje ..  Kam provuar lidhje dhe njohje dhe  dhe edhe ... si atehere dhe ketehere (ketehere te huaja) dhe them se kam ca pervoje por ama nuk kuptoj me .. 
> ...


Pershendetje,
Une nuk jam vajze dhe me fal nese nuk te kuptoj shume mire.
Ajo qe une personalisht besoj per veten time eshte qe panvaresisht nga zhgenjimet nje vajze Shqiptare do te ishte zgjedhja me e mire. 
Per detyrimin qe ndiej si Shqiptar ndaj familjes sime, miqeve, paraardhesve te mi, kombit, pasardhesve dashte Zoti do te zgjidhja nje vajze Shqiptare. Ka shume gjera qe mund te me bejne te zgjedh ndryshe por nqs do te kem mundesi te "zgjedh" kete do te bej, nuk gjykoj asnje qe mendon ndryshe dhe vepron ndryshe per mua sa vjen edhe me shume me rritet kjo deshire.

----------


## IL__SANTO

> Pershendetje,
> Une nuk jam vajze dhe me fal nese nuk te kuptoj shume mire.
> Ajo qe une personalisht besoj per veten time eshte qe panvaresisht nga zhgenjimet nje vajze Shqiptare do te ishte zgjedhja me e mire. 
> Per detyrimin qe ndiej si Shqiptar ndaj familjes sime, miqeve, paraardhesve te mi, kombit, pasardhesve dashte Zoti do te zgjidhja nje vajze Shqiptare. Ka shume gjera qe mund te me bejne te zgjedh ndryshe por nqs do te kem mundesi te "zgjedh" kete do te bej, nuk gjykoj asnje qe mendon ndryshe dhe vepron ndryshe per mua sa vjen edhe me shume me rritet kjo deshire.


Plotesisht dakort.    :buzeqeshje:

----------


## mia@

> Pershendetje,
> 
> 
> 
> Ah meqe ra fjala - nese ndonje nga vajzat e sotme do te lidhet me nje djale Simpatik, Solo, me Mercedes Benz, me Lavatrice & Televizor ne shtepi ....   une mund ta ndihmoj. Te jete e veshur lehte, me floke te lyera dhe te mbaje gjithmone  gjok- dreq,  koken lart (dikur thoshin qe te tilla jane ... kalli bosh - por sot me duket se keto e cajne jeten me gjok - epo dreq - koke e kam fjalen). 
> Pak shaka seksiste nuk mund te mungoje ne kete Teme ;-)  
> 
> Ju pershendes dhe jam shume kureshtar per mendimin Tuaj,
> Abreni


Po frigorifer ke ti kokesquare, se  sikur se ndesha te pasuria jote e patundshme? :uahaha:

----------


## ardis

o shoku me dukesh pak kontradiktor ne shprehjet tuaja ,po si i ri qe je te kuptojme 

  si vajzat shqiptare nuk gjen ne bote ,i ke per gjithcka ,po dhe ne qunat nuk ngelemi pas

----------


## Apollyon

Je zhgenjyer nga nje vajze, edhe kjo te jepka te drejten te flasesh ne pergjithesi per te gjitha femrat? Cudi! 
Sa per temen, kto gjera u ndodhin vetem atyre qe skan aftesi ne te tilla gjera, se jo te gjith kemi BMW-ra e Mercedeza, ama jemi te afte te komunikojme edhe te krijojme lidhje me femra, kshu qe ajo BMW e Mercedezi vlen vetem per ate femer qe shet trupin me lek ne ndonje PUB.

----------


## KokeKatrori

Ej Vellezer,

edhe une si Ju Shqiptar e bir Shqiptari jam dhe do mbetem !!!! 
@Edir : Po vella - si Ty mendoja edhe une disa vjet me pare - i lutesha Perendise per nje vjaze Shqiptare !! 
E njoha dhe nepermjet saj edhe shume shoqe te saj, dhe vajza te tjera (sepse kisha kohe qe kisha humbur kontaktet me vajzat Shqiptare dhe nuk i kisha vene re ndryshimet qe kishin ndodhur. Sot vazhdoj te mendoj si Ty por jo me nota aq te theksuara dhe bile ndoshta ndoshta me nota te zbehta.
Te uroj fat te mire dhe nje vajze te mire Shqiptare !!!

@Dea_07 :  Moter Dea, te them te drejten kam jo vetem Frigorifer por edhe nje furre pjekje qe ze pluhur ne qejf te saj ne kuzhinen time ... Por nuk doja te mburresha qe ne postimin e pare  :-D   Per nga pasuria te tund themelet une - nuk ka shaka :-)))

@Ardis : Vella Ardis, nuk te kundershtoj, por them se kane ndryshuar shume shume shume !! Ne kohen time te lashte vajzat as duhan nuk pinin kurse sot kercet mielli sikur te behej byreku buze Lanes ...  Nejse ndoshta gabohem. Faleminderit per komentin tend.

@Apollyon : Vella Apollyon - me ke keqekuptuar. Nuk flas per Miss BMW - e kam thene kete !!
"Sa per temen, kto gjera u ndodhin vetem atyre qe skan aftesi ne te tilla gjera, se jo te gjith kemi BMW-ra e Mercedeza, ama jemi te afte te komunikojme edhe te krijojme lidhje me femra" - ketu them se je nxituar sepse nuk me njeh dhe them se nuk meritoj kete koment. Gjithsesi faleminderit per mendimin tend.

Une Shqiperine e "atehereshme" e njoh shume shume mire !!! Me trembin vajzat e sotme ne kuptimin se nen petkun e "Demokracise" kane bere per mendimin tim nje hap te mire drejt humbjes se traditave dhe vlerave (tamam ato vlera per te cilat flisni te gjithe Ju dhe qe i quaja te vetekuptueshme edhe une !!!)
A eshte rritur perqindja (ose numri) i ndarjeve ne kohet e "reja" ne Shqiperi ?? A quhet akoma turp te ndahesh apo te tradhetosh ne Shqiperi ?? Nese ketu jane pergjigjet "Po" dhe "Jo"(per te dyten) d.m.th qe kam te drejte. Te tera vajzat nuk i fus ne nje thes !!!

Pa le pastaj cfare gjej ca revista Shqiptare qe na shtypin e na llustrojne e na ilustrojne nga idotizmat dhe funderrinat e kesat bote. Ketu une shoh paralelizma me degjenerimin perendimor ... Ne horizont jane te degjeneruarat perendimore ... por, Por qe kane eksperience shume te gjate ne degjenerimin e tyre dhe  kane arritur edhe te kene ca rregulla brenda degjenerimit !! P.sh  mos ju fut dikujt nese eshte ne nje lidhje. Ose, nuk te tradhetoj por te them ne sy : nuk dua te te shoh me, plackat do te ti hedh une nga ballkoni. 

Nejse, une se dua te di mendimin tuaj pa shkruajta ketu.

Mirepres cdo mendim prej jush. Faleminderit,
Abreni

----------


## Tironcja_BLN

*Ne rast Serioz - me mire Vajze Shqiptare apo ...*

ne rast serjoz ate qe te do zemra...
nuk jan te gjith goca njisoj more ka sa te duash qe dun lekun etj por ka shume me shume goca shume te mira dhe te thjeshta....mos jeton dhe ti gje ne Angli qe paskemi nom te keq anjen.....nuk edija qe cunat shqiptar mendojn kaq negativ per vajzat shqiptare...

----------


## xlindax

*Benz, lavatrice e tv ??? mmmmmm!
s'paske mar vesh te rejat, tani po nuk pate shtepi nuk te do me njeri 

Po mire, ta mar vesh une, aq i madh paska qen ky zhgenjimi saqe qenke ven direkt ne kerkim... hahaha!!
*

----------


## KokeKatrori

@Tironcja_BLN : shume i drejte gjykimi Yt moter. Thjesht me duket sikur "aso kohe" mjafton te mbyllje syte dhe hidhje doren dhe me 99% siguri gjeje nje vajze te mire dhe te thjeshte.
Jo nuk jam ne Angli. 

@xLindax : Moter Linda, te them te drejten u zhgenjeva aq sa nuk doja te jetoja me (eshte vertete keshtu !! Por skisha rruge tjeter, kam prinder, duhet). 
Kur me kane pyetur ne te tilla raste u kam dhene keshillen e vetme te duhur : Po eshte funderrine, harroje dhe gjej sa me shpejt nje vajze te mire dhe te denje .... Ndoshta gabohem ..
Shtepi ... hm, po shtepi me qira quhet ??  Ose psh qe me Ate te pabesen kisha bere gati cdo gje per te blere nje ?? Quhet kjo :-))   ??

----------


## xlindax

*Jo, nuk ta quan njeri kete 
E nejse, si te kan then dhe me lart: nuk ka rendesi vendlindja e nje vajze x te treguar seriozitetin e saj dhe nuk mund te kerkosh te martohesh se ''duhet''.
Nuk me duket sikur jemi ne ato kohera kur martoheshin se u iku koha e nuk i merte me njeri, apo se donin te krijonin nje familje... tani sikur kan ndryshuar gjerat dhe, x mendimin tim, martesen fillon ta deshirosh kur gjen njeriun e duhur.
Mere me shtruar, fatin  tend nuk e mer njeri *

----------


## laura_st

Shkrimi juaj me serioz,jeni i zhgenjyer,por ka edhe vajza te mir,te denja(nuk me duket se kan ndryshuar vetem vajzat,por edhe djemt)...perpiquni!!!!!!

----------


## KokeKatrori

@xLindax : Faleminderit Moter. Fjalet e Tua vecse me japin te drejte dhe me trembin :-(  Une nuk dua qe kohet te ndryshojne (jo ne Shqiperi, jo ne kete pike. Nuk jane ndryshime te mira cdo gje qe kopjohet apo futet nga perendimi). Martesa ka kohe, sepse Familja dhe Femija(per mentalitetin tim Shqiptar - pjese e padiskutueshme e familjes) kane kohen e tyre. Nejse, faleminderit dhe nxito te martohesh moter se do jete me mire :-)))  Po do nje xhaxhi pa shtepi mua ketu me ke :-))) 

@Laura_st : Moter Laura, nuk te kuptova .. "Shkrimi juaj me serioz" - aludon se nuk ka mjaftueshem seriozitet ne shkrimin tim ?? 
Po, edhe Ti me mbeshtet mendimin kur thua : 
"nuk me duket se kan ndryshuar vetem vajzat,por edhe djemt" ...  tamam kete them edhe une :-(
O vellezer - po he ore a degjoni ?? Skenderbeu nuk eshte me, kot e keni qe tundni flamurin :-( 
E verteta eshte ndryshe. Vajzat tona kane ndryshuar !! E sigurte !!!
"...perpiquni!!!!!!" - as kete nuk e kuptova Moter Laura. Flet per mua personalisht apo per ne djemte Shqiptare ne pergjithesi ?? Me sa duket ne Shqiperi ka ndryshuar edhe shqipja - nuk eshte me e paster. Normal, me tere ata tradhetare qe e shesin, ma fal, qeverisin edhe shqipja humbet ...

Nejse, une tani jam bere gati te dal dhe te trullos pak trurin. 
Ju faleminderit, per cka me lart.

Dagjohemi neser, Naten e mire.
Abreni

----------


## _Mersin_

A ta bejme Melken shoku Koci? lol

----------


## KokeKatrori

@Mjekesia : ore Vella Jorgo, po mbaje me mire per vete Melken Ti, se, si te ta them, femrat Shqiptare nuk ndryshojne vetem per mua ore jo. Mbaje Vella se nuk i dihet. Nuk ta uroj por kujdes se mos te duhet te mjekosh veten tende nje dite.

----------


## _Mersin_

E kisha fjalen per Melken e Ollges, zonjes nga qyteti.  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## KokeKatrori

@Mjekesia : Une Melken e kam si tani perpara syve. Qenke i lashte dhe Ti Vella. Cfare aktore e bukur dhe e mire ishte "Melka" - sigurisht qe sja mbaj mend emrin :-)
Epo mire atehere, me fal se te paskam keqekuptuar. Sesi me vrau ai "Koci" mua- kupton Ti :-D
Gjema nje "Melke" o Jorgo, per nder ta paca :-D

----------


## DI_ANA

> E kisha fjalen per Melken e Ollges, zonjes nga qyteti.


Preferoj Koçin....lol  :perqeshje: 

Melka ka qene luajtur nga Rajmonda Bulku me duket apo jo?

Ps : ne lidhje me temen do thosha qe dashuria nuk njeh frontiera edhe pse personalisht jam per dashurine me shqiptare.

----------


## _Mersin_

> @Mjekesia : Une Melken e kam si tani perpara syve. Qenke i lashte dhe Ti Vella. Cfare aktore e bukur dhe e mire ishte "Melka" - sigurisht qe sja mbaj mend emrin :-)
> Epo mire atehere, me fal se te paskam keqekuptuar. Sesi me vrau ai "Koci" mua- kupton Ti :-D
> Gjema nje "Melke" o Jorgo, per nder ta paca :-D


Kjo lart seshte keq, ka talent .. :buzeqeshje:  se me te kerkume,    shif Stambollin thote shprehja ime e urte.

Hap nje teme.Ti je djale brilant,  besoj qe shume vajza te forumit do ta mirepresin nje lidhje me ty.Vetem se shkrije pak talentin ne shkrimin e pare.

Marrsh nusen me te mire te fshatit te teta Ollges.Edhe pse e di qe kooperativistet tona kane shkuar ne emigrim, te uroj nje fat te mire.

kalofsh sa me mire ne forum

----------


## milanistja_el

Kokekatrori,
une do thoja se per aq kohes sa ju do vazhdoni te jeni i lidhur me te shkuaren, per sa kohe qe ju do jeni skllav i plages qe ju ka shkaktuar "njeriu qe keni dashur",  s'do mund t'i jepni vetes nje tjeter mundesi, sepse te gjithe do ju duken "gogola" e te papershtatshme.
Te japesh gjithçka ne nje lidhje dhe ne fund te kuptosh se nuk e ke njohur njeriun qe per ty "ishte qendra e gjithçkaje" eshte vertete e veshtire dhe e dhimbshme, por mendo anen pozitive, me mire tani se me vone, kur gjerat te ishin bere me serioze e ndoshta te ishin dhe femijet ne mes... zhgenjimi do ishte shume here me i madh. 
Jeta eshte e çmuar dhe nuk ia vlen ta shpenzojme me dhe per persona qe s'na vleresojne, s'na duan dhe s'na pranojne per ate qe jemi. 
Jepi vetes pak kohe, mendo se ka vertete vajza shqiptare qe ia vlen t'i kesh shoqe jete, ashtu sikurse ka vertete djem shqiptare qe ia vlen t'i kesh shoke jete... thjesht jepi vetes kohe dhe kur zemra te jete gati per te dashuruar serisht do e shohesh se do e gjesh dhe ti shoqen e jetes, qofte kjo shqiptare apo jo.

----------

